# [ATOM] configuration kernel & co

## El_Goretto

Salut,

Bon, j'ai le système provenant de mon ancien home server qui marche, il reste quelques points pas encore fignolés:

Points encore ouverts:

watchdog: reset la machine alors que côté OS la conf est faite (driver chargé, périphérique reconnu, service watchdog configuré et lancé). 

Les points clos en négatifs:

cpu frequence scaling: --edit: impossible, car le N330 ne le supporte pas. Merci Intel. Et merci guilc pour l'info.

Sinon, en points, positifs:

driver controlleurs disque magique "Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support" qui fait tout.

X va bien (driver i915, et "intel" dans xorg.conf), 

hyperthtreading activé (bon, c'était pas compliqué) 

Penser à mettre AGP (pour la carte graphique) et PCI express (pour les cartes réseau si carte Realtek.).

le son doit être hda-intel (pas vérifié que ça marchait)

framebuffer console: plus besoin de vesafb, ni intelfb car le driver i915 support maintenant KMS.

lm_sensors: résolu

Ah, tiens, question subsidiaire: on a parlé de l'optimisation gcc ailleurs, mais pour le kernel (Processor family), vous avez mis quoi? (Pentium-Pro & Generic x86 support pour ma part).

----------

## guilc

Pour le kernel, j'ai mis ce patch : http://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/23085/

Il est sensé être intégré sous peu au kernel, j'ai cru comprendre 2.6.31, mais j'ai pas vérifié vu que pour ma part de toute façon, je suis toujours en 2.6.29 (hardened-sources)

----------

## Leander256

Si tu as besoin d'un framebuffer avec accélération matérielle sur une carte Intel, as-tu essayé le Kernel Mode Setting?

En plus de fournir un pilote unifié pour les consoles et X, ça doit permettre d'enlever le setuid de X tout en gardant l'accélération matérielle. Définitivement une bonne chose pour quelqu'un qui monte un profil hardened. Par contre je ne sais pas si c'est faisable dès à présent ou si il faut encore faire quelques ajustements dans X.

----------

## El_Goretto

@Leander256: en effet, c'est une bonne idée.

Par contre, pour ce que j'en ai lu sur phoronix et les discussions à droite à gauche, c'est un peu trop frais comme feature, et les drivers intel récents ont bien déconnés parait. Genre l'UXA tout çà. Vais attendre un peu  :Smile: 

--

edit: non, ok, attendre un peu... c'est à dire 24h... je vais tester aujourd hui  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Va quand même falloir attendre un peu pour ça.

Il y a visiblement masse corrections sur KMS en 2.6.31, et... bah il est pas encore sorti, et les patchs hardened sont pas encore dispos  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ceux d'entre vous qui ont un Atom N330, vous arrivez à charger le module acpi p-states (acpi-cpufreq) pour faire du frequence scaling?

Sur un 2.6.29, ça ne passe pas chez moi.

----------

## ppg

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Ceux d'entre vous qui ont un Atom N330, vous arrivez à charger le module acpi p-states (acpi-cpufreq) pour faire du frequence scaling?
> 
> Sur un 2.6.29, ça ne passe pas chez moi.

 

Faut le mettre en dur, avec le module ça voulait rien savoir chez moi (sur un core2).

----------

## El_Goretto

@ppg: no pb sur mon core2. L'atom N330 par contre non, en dur, cela ne fonctionne pas plus, cpufreq-info ne trouve rien.

C'est possible çà, un module qui veut pas charger mais qui passerait "en dur"?  :Smile: 

----------

## ppg

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> @ppg: no pb sur mon core2. L'atom N330 par contre non, en dur, cela ne fonctionne pas plus, cpufreq-info ne trouve rien.
> 
> C'est possible çà, un module qui veut pas charger mais qui passerait "en dur"? 

 

Moi aussi ça me parait étrange, mais un modprobe m'envoyait dans les roses, alors qu'avec le p-state en dur ça fonctionne   :Question: 

Peut être que l'atom N330 est pas encore intégré au noyau 2.6.29 ; on sait jamais.

----------

## guilc

```
coruscant 17:19 - 0.00 ~

# zgrep CPUFREQ /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

coruscant 17:19 - 0.00 ~

# ls /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/

cache/  microcode/  topology/

```

Ca marche donc pas sur mon Atom 330 non plus. Mais j'ai pas cherché plus loin... Pour le moment, je m'en passe !

----------

## guilc

Réponse en fait :

Atom 330 : http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=35641

Atom N270 : http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=36331

=> le N270 support le speedstep, le 330 ne le gère pas.

C'est donc normal que ça marche pas, c'est pas un problème de version kernel  :Wink: 

En même temps, vu la conso à fréquence max, c'est pas super dramatique !

----------

## El_Goretto

 *guilc wrote:*   

> => le N270 support le speedstep, le 330 ne le gère pas.

 

Damned, déception quand même   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Coller 2 puces qui le gèrent pour faire un truc  qui le gère pas... ouais, Atom c'est cheap à tous les points de vue.

----------

## guilc

C'est cheap, mais pour ce que ça consomme, le rapport conso/puissance est plutôt excellent. Puis pour le prix ça fait des excellents petits serveurs domestiques à pas cher  :Smile: 

Et attention, j'ai prix le N270 pour exemple d'un Atom qui a le speedstep  :Wink: 

Le 330, c'est 2x230, pas 2xN270.

Et le 230 n'a pas non plus le support speedstep : http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=35635&processor=230&spec-codes=SLB6Z

----------

## xaviermiller

+1 !

Mon netbook ne m'a coûté presque rien (soldé), et franchement, le rapport qualité prix est excellent !

----------

## ppg

Enfin sur le netbook, la conso du atom reste négligeable face à celle du chip graphique qui lui doit bouffer dans les 15W.

Sinon mon eeepc tient presque 5h sur batterie (en désactivant le bluetooth).

----------

## El_Goretto

Awaï...

http://ark.intel.com/Compare.aspx?ids=36331,35641,35635,

En fait, du coup, on troque le Speedstep pour du Intel64.

Moi qui pensait qu'ils étaient tous pareils, les N....

Signe que les dénominations des produits informatiques sont toujours aussi efficaces quand on est pas dans le sujet à fond...

----------

## El_Goretto

Tiens, un dernier truc à faire: configurer le watchdog.

```
[    1.783099] iTCO_wdt: Intel TCO WatchDog Timer Driver v1.05

[    1.786608] iTCO_wdt: Found a ICH7 or ICH7R TCO device (Version=2, TCOBASE=0x0460)

[    1.790071] iTCO_wdt: initialized. heartbeat=30 sec (nowayout=0)

```

Et ça a l'air de pouvoir marcher, puisque quand il est activé dans le bios mais pas dans l'OS, la machine reset toute seule (surprenant un peu au début...).

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, le watchdog, ça ne veut toujours pas, ça reset la machine alors que côté OS ça devrait coller (driver chargé, périphérique reconnu, service watchdog configuré et lancé).

Sinon, en regardant par hasard mon "dmesg", j'ai trouvé au boot:

```
[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.33.5-grsec (root@twat) (gcc version 4.3.4 (Gentoo Hardened 4.3.4 p1.1, pie-10.1.5) ) #3 SMP Mon Jul 26 16:05:23 CEST 2010

[    0.000000] Atom PSE erratum detected, BIOS microcode update recommended

[...]

```

Raaah, et pis ça a l'air assez violent en plus, les Atom ont l'air bien buggés comme il faut.

Bon, ben je vais jouer avec microcode-ctl & co, j'avais encore jamais fait  :Smile: 

--

edit:

c'est plutôt peu verbeux, comme opération ceci dit...

```
[ 1194.396004] microcode: CPU0 updated to revision 0x219, date = 2009-04-10 

[ 1194.404508] microcode: CPU1 updated to revision 0x219, date = 2009-04-10 

[ 1194.421123] microcode: CPU2 updated to revision 0x219, date = 2009-04-10 

[ 1194.436271] microcode: CPU3 updated to revision 0x219, date = 2009-04-10 

```

----------

